# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailand News >  20.000 Dollar müssen langen

## schiene

Wirtschaft | 13.12.2007 | 17:00 UTC 
Thailand-Reisende dürfen höchstens 20 000 Dollar mitbringen 

Thailand-Besucher dürfen demnächst  nicht mehr als 20.000 Dollar Bargeld mit sich führen. Das  Finanzministerium in Bangkok teilte am Donnerstag mit, dass es sich  um die erste Maßnahme zur Kontrolle eingeführter Devisen handelt.  "Früher haben wir die Geldsummen, die ein- oder ausgeführt werden,  nicht kontrolliert", sagte Ministeriumssprecher Somchai Sujjapongse. 20.000 Dollar seien "für private Ausgaben von  Touristen angemessen", sagte ein anderer Mitarbeiter des  Finanzministeriums. Die Maßnahme solle voraussichtlich Mitte Januar  in Kraft treten und dem Kampf gegen Terrorismus und Geldwäsche dienen.
Quelle:
http://www.dw-world.de/dw/article/0,,30 ... o-1018-rdf

----------


## Samuianer

Was sich Sesselpfurzer alles so einfallen lassen - als wuerden Geldsummen die fuer Anschlaege geplant sind , in der Tasche transportiert!

Ist wieder ein Schritt weiter in die Privatsphaere der Buerger, wen geht das was an wieviel Geld ich mit mir rumschleppe!?

1984! Big Brother is watching you!

Wie der Irrsin mit dem 20.000 Euro limit.. Habe den Betrag geteilt in 2 Ueberweisungen und DANN gng es!

Die spinnen die Roemer!  ::

----------

Wobei die vereinigten Hartzler woh blos von so ner Urlaubskasse träumen.

Zudem gibt's die Thaifrau ja auch Online...........

----------


## Samuianer

....jibbet jenuch die trotzdem ueber so, oder aehnliche Kassen verfuegen!

ich wuerde dann nur 19.999 einstecken!   ::  660.000 sollten ja fuer 2-3 Wochen ausreichen, odda?   :: 

Wat kostet eigentlich ne halbe Tonne TNT?

Jibbet ja auch nicht gerade im Lotus...  ::

----------

Samuianer, wenn bloss Gespräche suchst, könnte es eng werden.  ::

----------


## Samuianer

::   willste mit mir skypen?   :: 

oder lieber:

----------


## erklaerbaer

> oder lieber:


Wo schleppst Du nur immer diese "scharfen" Bräute ab?  ::   Da könnt man ja direkt neidisch werden.  ::

----------


## odd

Hab mir erlaubt meiner Maus, doch einmal Fotos aus dem Siamonline zu zeigen. Als sie das T-Shirt sag ist sie kopfschuettelnd aus dem Zimmer.

Hoffentlich kommt sie heute noch einmal zurueck

Was soll das Theater? 20.000 Dollar fuer einen normalen Touristen reichen aber auch.

Wie schon @Samuianer sagte. Es waere viel zu riskant eine hohe Summe mit sich zu fuehren. Ueberweisungen sind sehr erschwinglich und dem auch noch sicher.

----------

Kann das mal einer in EURO umrechnen, Dollar ist doch nichts mehr wert!

Grüße

Volker

----------


## odd

> Kann das mal einer in EURO umrechnen, Dollar ist doch nichts mehr wert!
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Volker


So knapp 15.000 Euros.

Wieso soll ein Dollar nix mehr wert sein? Bekomme immer noch ueber 33 bht oder 6.000 Kib fuer einen Dollar, was die Deutsch Mark nie erreicht hatte.

----------

Okay, für Volkers Urlaub vielleicht doch ein wenig knapp   ::

----------

Alles kein Problem, solange die ATM's rechtzeitig gefüllt werden!  ::

----------


## odd

> Alles kein Problem, solange die ATM's rechtzeitig gefüllt werden!


Verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz. Wenn Du 15.000 Euros mit einfuehrst, brauchst doch keinen ATM mehr; es denn du uebergibst das ganze der weiblichen Person und jeden Abend  verlangst 5.000 bht.

----------

Es geht doch nur um *Bargeld.*
Überweisen kann man nach wie vor ohne Limit, wobei man dann eben hier, ab einer gewissen Summe, deklarieren muss, wo die Kohle herkommt. War im Prinzip immer schon so. Ist auch nichts dran auszusetzen.

----------


## Daniel Sun

20.000 Dollar müssen langen?
Da dürften sich doch wohl höchstens die Araber beschweren, oder wer schleppt sonst so viel Bargeld mit sich rum?

----------


## schiene

> 20.000 Dollar müssen langen?
> Da dürften sich doch wohl höchstens die Araber beschweren, oder wer schleppt sonst so viel Bargeld mit sich rum?


Die Russen,die hauen schon mal 20.000 an einem Abend weg,und das auch in Thailand.Die lieben Bargeld und zeigen es auch gerne.Auch wenn es nur eine sehr kleine Minderheit an Leuten ist im Vergleich zu der Gesammtbevölkerung in Russland.

----------


## Samuianer

Neulich in 'ner Reportage ueber Vegas, hat 'ne Tabletop Taenzerin gemeint sie hat n einer Nacht mit einem Gast mal eben 40.000 US$ an Champagner durchgebracht!

Selbst wenn die Flasche 4000 kostete und sie dadurch auf "Nur" 10 Flaschen kamen - hatten beide naechsten Morgen einen maechtig teuren Brummschaedel!

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Neulich in 'ner Reportage ueber Vegas, hat 'ne Tabletop Taenzerin gemeint sie hat n einer Nacht mit einem Gast mal eben 40.000 US$ an Champagner durchgebracht!
> 
> Selbst wenn die Flasche 4000 kostete und sie dadurch auf "Nur" 10 Flaschen kamen - hatten beide naechsten Morgen einen maechtig teuren Brummschaedel!


Kann mir nicht vorstellen das die beiden 10 Flaschen Wodka überlebt hätten. Oder waren die Beerdigungskosten in den 40.000 mit drin?

----------


## Dieter

> 1984! Big Brother is watching you!


Darum gehts am Ende bei allem, ob der Terrorismus als Grund dafuer herhalten muss oder die "drohende Klimakatastrophe" bleibt allein der Phantasie der Legislative ueberlassen   ::  .

Das ist weit raffinierter, als Orson Wells je dachte.

----------


## schiene

> Zitat von Samuianer
> 
> 1984! Big Brother is watching you!
> 
> 
> Darum gehts am Ende bei allem, ob der Terrorismus als Grund dafuer herhalten muss oder die "drohende Klimakatastrophe" bleibt allein der Phantasie der Legislative ueberlassen   .
> 
> Das ist weit raffinierter, als Orson Wells je dachte.


Hoffentlich hat das keine Auswirkungen auf die Umsätze an den Bars  ::   ::

----------

Und schon hat es welcher erwischt:

http://www.bangkokpost.com/breaking_new ... ?id=124585

----------

